#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Tips to stay top in digital advertising!

## Bhavya

Digital advertising contains promotional advertisements and messages conveyed through social media platforms, email, online ads on search engines, banner advertisements on mobile or Web sites and affiliates programs. Here are some tips to stay top in digital advertising.

----------

